# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  Signswise 200x200mm 12V 220W Silicone Rubber Heating pad

## quarinteen

Hello all. I fried all the electrical in my ender 3. I replaced everything except forgot about the bed. I was going to order a new one then I remembered I had this rubber heating pad I got for another 3d printer and never used. Before I fry everything again I wanted to see if anyone has done this before. Also the rubber mat has 2 red wires for the pad and neither are marked + -, but the ender 3 original bed is marked with + - markers. The sensor on both is just 2 wires I assume they are all pretty standard. 

Does the positive and negative matter with the heating pad?

----------

